# New labs and need help



## CyndiC (Jul 10, 2010)

fT4 1.28 (0.82 - 1.77)
TSH 3.050 ( 0.450 - 4.500)
T3 85 (71-180)

I dont understand this. My Dr. just said everything is within range your fine, but I don't feel fine. How could this be? I don't want to give up but, some days I just want to through my hands up.:confused0006:

Cyndi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CyndiC said:


> fT4 1.28 (0.82 - 1.77)
> TSH 3.050 ( 0.450 - 4.500)
> T3 85 (71-180)
> 
> ...


It is too bad doc did not run the FREE T3 but since your T3 (total) is practically in the basement, I suspect that your FREE T3 is also. Free T3 is your active hormone. It is unbound and available for cellular uptake. This is where you get your energy and your tissues heal as well of all sorts of good things.

TSH is suspect as AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 and some doctors say even less than that. In Canada, I think the top number is 2.0.

It would be advisable to get antibodies' tests and get that FREE T3 run also. The Total 3 is bound, unbound and also rT3 (reverse) in some cases.

I recommend the following and I also included a link where you can see what the different thyroid labs mean and why some are outdated.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

In range is not fine; especially if you have autoimmune thyroid disease and the antibodies are wreaking havoc. This can happen with your basic thyroid panel because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies. It is a very tricky field of study.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Cindi, are you on thyroid medication? If so which? 
Everything is in range, however I agree, you need the FT-3 done. It will tell more what is going on and relate to your thyroid status in how FT-3 relates to the other two levels. TSH and both FTs need to be done at the same time and antibodies will confirm.
AACE does recommend a TSH range 0.3 to 3.0 as a target range for already treated persons. But it is all in the matter of where some one feels best at.
We all do not have the same system so where one feels best another may not. Hypos are different then hyper and will feel different at different levels. One shoe does not fit all. Also depending on how all three levels relate to each other should determine if your not feeling well is due to thyroid or from other health issues.

Suggest doing another test approx 6 to 8 weeks after your last test. Post the results with labs reference range.

Hang in there!


----------



## CyndiC (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Andros and GD Women. Im on synthroid 50 mcg now. I was at 75 but they had to lower it cause of heart palps. The whole heart thing stoped but now my muscles will not relax in my neck and back. Today I was sent for a swallow test to see why it feels like food gets stuck in my throat and they found narrowing in my espohoguess. Could my T3 be causing this?
Thank you so much for your time. It realy helps to know your not alone going through all of this. On the 25 I see a intergreated Dr. one that merges traditional and natural meds. So I pray that he helps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CyndiC said:


> Thank you Andros and GD Women. Im on synthroid 50 mcg now. I was at 75 but they had to lower it cause of heart palps. The whole heart thing stoped but now my muscles will not relax in my neck and back. Today I was sent for a swallow test to see why it feels like food gets stuck in my throat and they found narrowing in my espohoguess. Could my T3 be causing this?
> Thank you so much for your time. It realy helps to know your not alone going through all of this. On the 25 I see a intergreated Dr. one that merges traditional and natural meds. So I pray that he helps.


You have your thyroid, correct? I recommend a scan. Could be that goiter is growing around the esophagus. I recommend a radioactive uptake scan.

Have you had your ferritin checked? I can't remember.


----------



## CyndiC (Jul 10, 2010)

I only have half of my thyroid. The right side was removed July of 09 due to a couple of growths with uneven borders. Whats ferritin? I had a u/s done last week and it showed more on the left side now. So i will ask for the uptake now. Thanks again


----------

